# Remington 870 Express with a Rifled Slug Barrel, what do you shoot?



## TritonBill

I have a Remington 870 Express 12 gauge with a Rifled Slug Barrel. I've only shot it probably 50 times. It was so simple before, all I had was a single shot 20 gauge!  

What shells should I shoot in this? I've been shooting the silver boxed 2 3/4" Winchester slugs, the cheapies. I believe I can shoot the 3" slugs also and was wondering about the sabots, will they shoot that much better and be worth the extra money?


----------



## squid_1

3 Inch Remington Copper Solid Sabots! You will love them. Not cheap though $10-11 for a box of 5. You'll find that you won't need or want to shot many anyways.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Yes the sabots are worth the extra money. The only real cost is in sighting them in, after that you shouldn't need to shoot more than a box a year. The new sabots the Remington copper, and winchester Premiere sabots have higher fps than the others, and the difference is significant. Really enables you to add range to a slug gun now with the new technology.


----------



## Fish4Fun

Bill when i was growing up hunting all the time i had the same gun. I used to shoot the sabots exclusivily they are very accurate and pack a punch i loved them.


----------



## FABA_Guy24

I shoot a Remington 20ga 870 Express, with the Lightfield hybrid sabots and like them pretty well. I think they run about 9$ a box.


----------



## Fish4Food

I shoot a Remington 870 Super Magnum, with a 4.5 power bushnell scope. It is a mean machine, two years ago i took a buck at 120 yards. I shoot 2 3/4 inch Remington Sluggers, its just what my gun shoots best.


----------



## TheKing

Lightfield sabots for me. Alot more comfortable for the shooter. Not too comfortable for the shootee.


----------



## Procraftboats21

870 wingmaster, 21'' smooth bore w/ scope

Federal's truball foster style slugs

2 3/4'' 1oz


----------



## Toxic

I shoot 3" Federal Hydra-Shock slugs out of mine. At 50 yards I can clover leaf them. At 100 yards I have a 1 inch or less shot group.


----------



## Flathead King 06

toxic NICE gun looks exactly like mine except i shoot open sights, i shoot a rem. 870 express mag. 12 gauge, and used to shoot the rem. sluggers through it until hornady released their sst shotgun slugs... needless to say, i wont go back to rem. sluggers


----------



## jiggin'fool

I shoot the new hornady sst! they fly nice!


----------



## BassBlaster

I shoot the exact same setup and I shoot the Remington Copper Solid Core Lokt 2 3/4. The are so acurate and extremely deadly.


----------



## davycrockett

I've heard the Hornady SST slugs are awsome! I'm going to buy a few boxes to shoot next year. I shoot Federal Premium Barnes Expanders. Don't asume because you have a Remington you should shoot Remington ammo. My old 870 wouldn't shoot copper solids to save it's rear. Neither will my Mossburg 835.I would buy 5 or 6 different brands of sabots and shoot them all. You may be suprised! Pick the round with the best grouping.


----------



## supercanoe

I shoot fedearal 2 3/4 barnes expanders, they shoot very well. I tried the new hornady sst, and they were all over the place through my 870. They kicked way more than the federals too. The hornadys shot 6 inch groups, while the federals shoot 1" groups. Every gun shoots different, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

1987 1187 with a rifled, cant. barrel, 2-7x33 bushnell elite. Rem sabots.


----------



## Onion

I shoot the Remington copper solids in my 870 also. I tried 4 different slugs and that was the best shooter.

3 years in a row I have killed a deer with a > 100 yard shot. Only one moved more than 2 feet after I shot it.


----------



## BassBlaster

Toxic.....sweet looking gun. Where did you find the stock with the thumb hole? Never seen that before on an 870.


----------



## flypilot33

I shoot a T/C Black Diamond XR .50 cal. It's good ethically out to 200 yards, but I don't hunt many places where I could take that shot, so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Toxic

BassBlaster said:


> Toxic.....sweet looking gun. Where did you find the stock with the thumb hole? Never seen that before on an 870.


BassBlaster, it is a Boyds thumbhole and I found it on a gun auction site. I really like the stock but it's a bit on the heavy side though. Cabelas is now carrying them but I do not know who makes them. Try doing a search on eBay. I see a lot of them on there also.


----------

